# shimano twin power problem!!!



## Hänsman (9. März 2011)

Hi Leute, ich suche dringend die Größe vom Schnurdurchlaufröllchenkugellager Twin Power 2500 fa. das alte hat sich quasi aufgelöst und shimano beschränkt sich anscheinend aufs Verkaufen ohne service!! Ich muß jetzt sehen wo ich eins herbekomme. Echt zum k..... der Service...


Vielen Dank schonmal      Gruß Hänsman


----------



## Chrizzi (9. März 2011)

*AW: shimano twin power problem!!!*

Altes Lager ausbauen und vermessen. Dann kannst du dir einfach von fast überall ein neues besorgen. Die Kosten dürften zwischen 1-15 Euro (je nach Lager) liegen.


----------



## Hänsman (9. März 2011)

*AW: shimano twin power problem!!!*

Das ist ja das problem, ich Dämlack habs im guten Glauben an shimanoersatzteilservice verworfen! Buhähä ich kann es nicht mehr vermessen. :c


----------



## Chrizzi (9. März 2011)

*AW: shimano twin power problem!!!*

Dann würde ich sagen:

Wenn jemand hier eine TwinPower FA oder FB in der 2500er Größe hat und sich nicht scheut das Schnurlaufröllchen zu zerlegen: Bitte einmal das Lager ausmessen.

Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass in den beiden Rollen das gleiche, bzw. die gleiche Lagergröße drin ist. Vermutlich kann man auch das Lager einer Technium oder so nehmen. 

Du könntest auch die Teilenummer durchsuchen, ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Lager auch unter der gleichen Bezeichnung in anderen Rollen steckt (die Explosionszeichnungen findet man z.B. auf *http://www.mikesreelrepair.com/ *). Vielleicht findest du aber auch direkt das Lager bei Mikes Reel Repair (kann man per PayPal bezahlen, Versand ist auch nicht enorm hoch, dauert aber etwas).


----------



## Hänsman (9. März 2011)

*AW: shimano twin power problem!!!*

Na das ist ja schon mal was, danke dir.


----------



## christof_Heiden (15. März 2011)

*AW: shimano twin power problem!!!*

Kann man seine Twinpower eigentlich irgendwo warten lassen ? Wer macht sowas und was kostet so eine "Inspektion" ?


----------



## Hänsman (15. März 2011)

*AW: shimano twin power problem!!!*

Wartung,also reinigen und schmieren,mach ich immer selbst. Du darfst nur nicht so blöd sein und Teile die du tauschen willst gleich in Müll werfen. #q Ansonsten denk ich macht das der Dealer um die Ecke.


----------



## christof_Heiden (16. März 2011)

*AW: shimano twin power problem!!!*



Hänsman schrieb:


> Wartung,also reinigen und schmieren,mach ich immer selbst.



Wie weit baust du die Rolle dafür auseinander?
Oder nimmst du lediglich die Spule ab?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (16. März 2011)

*AW: shimano twin power problem!!!*

Wartungsschraube auf, Öl rein, Schraube zu, ein paar Mal kurbeln; dann den Schnurfangbügel abschrauben, Öl ins Kugellager, zuschrauben, fertig.


----------



## christof_Heiden (16. März 2011)

*AW: shimano twin power problem!!!*



christian36 schrieb:


> Wartungsschraube auf, Öl rein, Schraube zu, ein paar Mal kurbeln;



oha wo sitzt die denn? ;+


----------



## Gufiwerfer (16. März 2011)

*AW: shimano twin power problem!!!*

Also ich öle meine ROllen nicht mehr,spült meines Erachtens nach das Fett raus..


Auf die Lagergrösse würde ich mal 4x7x2,5mm tippen,solch kleinen Lager bekommt man auch im Modellbaubereich,meist auch beideseitig mit Gummilippen gedichtet


----------



## Chrizzi (16. März 2011)

*AW: shimano twin power problem!!!*

Hänsman, hast du noch die Exposionszeichnung von der Rolle? Wenn ja such die Artikelnummer von dem Lager raus und guck bei Mikes Reel Repair. 

Ansonsten würde ich ein Lager der FB bestellen und hoffen das es passt.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (16. März 2011)

*AW: shimano twin power problem!!!*



christof_Heiden schrieb:


> oha wo sitzt die denn? ;+


http://www.siamfishing.com/market/upload/1299503537205834.jpg
Die Schlitzschraube zwischen unterhalb der Spule und der Kurbel. Allerdings bin ich mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher ob die 2500 FA eine solche hat und kann auch nicht nachgucken. Die 4000 FA hat jedenfalls eine; einfach aufschrauben, etwas Öl rein (Nähmaschinenöl und kein WD40), zuschrauben, ein paar mal kurbeln und fertig.


----------



## Hänsman (18. März 2011)

*AW: shimano twin power problem!!!*

So Jungs, schuldigung dass ich mich nicht gemeldet hab. Die tp 2500 fa hat die oelschraube. Die Rolle hab ich hinten geöffnet um wieder etwas Fett ans Getriebe zu geben. Normal gibt man etwas von dem Shimanoöl durch das Schraubenloch. Es dient dazu, dass das Getriebefett wieder etwas geschmeidiger wird. Wenn man, wie ich das falsche oder zuviel öl nimmt , wäscht es das Getriebe eher sauber und das Fett is weg. ( deswegen das Aufschrauben und neu schmieren von mir). Ich werd nächste Woche mal im Modellbau nachfragen wegen nem Lager. Ich sag dann wieder bescheid. Bis denn#h


----------



## Hänsman (25. März 2011)

*AW: shimano twin power problem!!!*

AAAlso, neues von der Schnurlaufröllchenfront.
Zuerst hab ich bei Conrad angefragt  ( Modellbauabteiling ).
Da wurde mir gesagt, dass es keine Kugellager in der Größe 7/4/2,5 gibt.  Damit gab ich mich nicht zufrieden, schließlich müssen die, die in den Rollen sind ja auch irgendwo herkommen. Nach längerer Internetrecherche stieß ich auf eine Firma in Dschörmanie, die die Lager vorrätig hatten. Früh bestellt und am nächsten Tag schon geliefert bekommen.  ----------RESPEKT--------------
Das Beste zum Schluß, alles passt und meine Twin Power wird in einer Woche viele, viele Meerforellen drillen hähä...
Ich schreib hier keinen Link da ich glaube das das wegen Schleichwerbung nicht gern gesehen wird. Internetadresse gibts halt per PN

Servus________   Hänsman:vik:#h


----------



## Chrizzi (25. März 2011)

*AW: shimano twin power problem!!!*

Dann hoff ich für dich, dass du nicht das billigste Stahl-Lager genommen hast. Im Salzwasser kann das fix passieren, dass die verrecken.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (25. März 2011)

*AW: shimano twin power problem!!!*

Boca!


----------



## Hänsman (25. März 2011)

*AW: shimano twin power problem!!!*

Hmmm,|kopfkrat Stahl gut oder schlecht, Boca hin oder her, ich hab keine Ahnung, ich weiß nur ,dass ich ein geschlossenes Radiallager gekauft hab.
Naja, ich will es jetzt schon etwas besser pflegen als das letzte also ich meine nach jedem Salzwassereinsatz guuuuut ölen, ne!!! Zur Not hab ich eh ein 2tes bestellt


----------

